# P0455- Large EVAP Leak



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

We had a customer with a 1999 Audi A4 non-Quattro 2.8 liter V6 come in with a code P0455 - Large EVAP Leak, P1602. Using the smoke machine, we found the seal between the intake duct and throttle body to leaking. We replaced the seal (part number # 078 129 949 C). Since then, it's been trouble free. Just a heads up.


_Modified by 97VWJett at 8:56 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: P0455- Large EVAP Leak (97VWJett)*

Sweet, love the smoke machine ! Much better than pressurizing with air. Just unfortunate that not everyone has one available for use.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: P0455- Large EVAP Leak (16plus4v)*

ciggarette smoke works good for the DIY


----------

